# Lexi & Beemer's stomach's must be made of steel or raw diets are awesome!



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Well, since these guys and I will be coming and going, I wanted to get something that was nearly as good as the frozen raw pre made stuff but easier on the budget to travel with than the freeze dried stuff. So I got some Honest Kitchen samples. Most bizarre things in the world. It's like doggie oatmeal. And the smell is quite pungent from the moment I opened the sample pack. Well, let me just say that though I found the odor unpleasant, I have never seen these two excited about anything with their nose. And when I started to add water to rehydrate, it was as if they were salivating. I had two samples I wanted to try Embark formula (5 star


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'd go for the 'raw diets are awesome' myself!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahaha awesome!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mine would not go near it. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Donna I wouldn't either. Lexi doesn't like it warm but slurps it right up cold. Beemer, well I've never seen him eat anything so fast. He loves it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I want so badly to go raw but they just won't do it.


----------

